# Outstanding countersink/bit combination



## lab7654

I've been thinking about picking up some tapered countersink bits, so thanks for letting me know about these! I like having options without having to buy online or track down a specialty store, so the DeWalt brand is welcome here.


----------



## MT_Stringer

I bought that set recently and I have had good luck with them.


----------



## oldnovice

I am going to have to try those! The Roybi bits I have are next to worthless!


----------



## wormil

Yep, the Ryobi's are terrible but so is pretty much every other major brand. Most all of them are identical just different branding. I was actually looking for a stand alone countersink when I found these Dewalts, glad I bought them.


----------



## AttainableApex

i have bought this set i think 3 times over the years. they have been great and perform flawlessly.
the reason i bought so many is that i broke 1 bit ( defiantly my fault) and said these are so great i'll buy them again and have spares.
since i have so many i have them color coded and set the countersink at different depths so i don't have to change them.
highly recommend these.


----------



## JoeinGa

I have only the #10 of these and I use it quite a bit. There was a slight learning cure because I figured out if you "lean" on the drill when you're using it, that countersing will drive fast in soft wood (pine), which leaves plenty of depth for a plug 

In the hardwoods I've tried it in (oak, maple, poplar) it works great. I'll definitely add other sizes as I need 'em.


----------



## wormil

I use the #6 most often, the #8 occasionally, and the #10 only with larger (actual tapered) wood screws.


----------



## BentheViking

I bought this kit from amazon 4+ years ago and love it. just used it again today. After a few years i had broken a number of the bits and countersinks so I just replaced it with a set I bought at sears for less than $10


----------



## darkone

I have the same kit as Ben and I think these things are awesome. The only problem I've had is that one of the tiny allen heads that hold the drill bit in place rounded off on me. Other than that, these have been great!


----------



## groland

Thanks a lot for all this good information. I picked up a set of the Ryobi bits today 'cause they were cheap. They worked okay for small homes, but the drill bits aren't long enough for large screws. I saw the DeWalt set several of you like. Dang! I should have bought those. Maybe next time.

For use with wood screws, it's really appealing to have the threaded part, the shank and the counter sink drilled all at once with one tool!

Lots of good info here!

George


----------



## oldnovice

*groland*, you didn't read my post regarding the Ryobi bits did you!

Compared to others I have used, these are *JUNK*!


----------



## redSLED

Thanks for the review. I also bought the Ryobi drill/countersink bits about a year ago - and they dulled too fast for my liking from not-so-frequent drilling of melamine and softwoods mostly. I will be looking at getting the DeWalt ones very likely.


----------



## wormil

update, Feb 2017, I bought a new set finally and all 3 came bent. I fired off an email to DeWalt, they promptly replied and are sending replacements.

When I made the animated gif it stabilized the video so the bit isn't wobbling as much as it does in real life.


----------

